# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  «Домосед семейный» – новый тарифный план от byfly

## ByFly

Компания Белтелеком предлагает использовать новый тарифный план byfly *Домосед семейный,* включающий услуги доступа к сети Интернет со скоростью до 3 Мбит/с и услуги родительского контроля. Стоимость тарифного плана составит 132 тыс. руб. в месяц с учетом НДС.
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

